# zblízka



## Encolpius

Zdravím! Zdá se stupňovat slovo zblízka, tj. existuje zblíže? Díky moc.


----------



## Interfector

Ne, takové slovo neexistuje. Správně je "z větší blízkosti".


----------



## Petra123

> Ne, takové slovo neexistuje. Správně je "z větší blízkosti".


Řekla bych spíš "víc zblízka", nebo i "z menší vzdálenosti". 

Zdravím , 

Petra123


----------



## Encolpius

Takže, abychom byli konkrétní. 

Petr se na to šel podívat zblízka, ale já jsem se na to chtěl podívat z ještě větší blízkosti. 

Díky


----------



## vianie

Encolpius said:


> Takže, abychom byli konkrétní.
> 
> Petr se na to šel podívat zblízka, ale já jsem se na to chtěl podívat (z ještě větší blízkosti). / z těsnějšího odstupu ?
> 
> Díky


----------



## vianie

Ináč, ak by šlo o bližšie pozorovanie veci samotnej, hovorieva sa aj "kouknout se čemu blíže na zoubek".


----------



## Petra123

V tomhle konkrétním případě mi zní nejlépe:
Petr se na to šel podívat zblízka, ale já jsem se na to chtěl podívat ještě víc zblízka/detailněji.


----------

